# Spider-Man: Far From Home: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Marvelfilm (englisch)



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Spider-Man: Far From Home: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Marvelfilm (englisch)* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: Far From Home: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Marvelfilm (englisch)*


----------



## Firebuster (16. Januar 2019)

Hmmm ... wenn Nick Fury im Trailer auftaucht werden die Avangers Thanos besiegt und die 1/2 Ausrottung des Universums rückgängig gemacht haben.

Und seit wann weiß Tante May, dass Peter Parker Spider-Man ist?


----------



## piti_the_drummer (16. Januar 2019)

du hast homecoming nicht bis zum schluss gesehen.. setzen, 6..


----------



## Firebuster (16. Januar 2019)

Echt? Hab ihn auch nur ein mal gesehen. 
Das ist wirklich an mir vorbei gegangen.

Hab aber seit Montag die Blu-Ray hier und werd ihn mir die Tage noch mal ansehen.


----------

